# Point of Rocks Train Station.



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello and happy New Year to All,
I hope everyone had a nice year. Here at Eaglewings we were very fortunate to keep doing what we love especially because we had the chance to work on some very interesting projects all over the country. 
We'll start by sharing with you our Point of Rocks Train Station. It all started with Jack a club member of the National Christmas Tree Railroad. After the club ordered some buildings and accessories from Eaglewings; Jack called and wanted to know if we could help him bring to life his idea of a replica of the Point of Rocks Station, to which we gladly said yes. Jack had always been fascinated by the Station and decided to include it on the club's annual display at the National Christmas Tree.
The Point of Rocks Railroad Station is a historic passenger rail station on the MARC Brunswick Line between Washington, D.C. and Martinsburg, WV. The station was built by the Baltimore and Ohio Railroad in 1873, and designed by E. Francis Baldwin. It is a two and one-half story, triangular Gothic Revival with a four-story tower and a one and one-half story wing at the base. The tower has a pyramidal roof containing a dormer on each side. On top is a square cupola supporting a pyramidal peaked roof. 





The Point of Rocks Railroad Station was listed on the National Register of Historic Places in 1973, and reopened for the Maryland Rail Commuter Service established the Brunswick Line.





















This is our version of the Point of Rocks. If you would like to read more and see pictures of the building process, 3D sketches of the model and pictures of the National Christmas Tree Display you can go to our blog.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

All's I can say is "wow!"


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That is some mighty fine work, but then what else would one expect from Eaglewings. eh? That'll be something to talk about for years to come. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan you are THE man 
Where are the pictures of the railroad at the National Christmas Tree display. 
Dennis


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

Beautiful work. One of your more intricate structures. What scale is it? How did you do the window details (panes)? 

Mike


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike 
It is 1/24" scale and the windows are acrylic, locked in the steel opening, a three piece window per opening. 
Dennis


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Dennis, 

I have only a couple of pictures back from the guys at The National Christmas Tree Railroad Club; We'll post more pictures soon. 

Also I wanted to mention to the guys reading this post that Dennis was a big part of this project. He not only guided Oscar thru the process of modeling the replica but he also designed and manufactured all the doors and windows. Dennis you are awsome!


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw that when I went downtown to see the National Christmas Tree this year. I figured it was scratchbuilt by one of the club members. Nice work!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dan did a great job with these.

They look fantastic


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

A couple more pcitures of the Point of Rocks Train Station.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW Dan 
That is really some great pictures of the finished product, you can see the white house in the back ground, You have another feather in your hat, Good job, thanks for the pictures. 
Dennis


----------

